# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  How long does your CO2 tank last?

## kemp

Hi All,
Just realised this morning that my 2L CO2 tank have ran out completely after last topping it up 2months ago. Just wonder isit normal? Assuming that i run it at 2bps, it should have lasted much longer isn't it? MY bro topped up his tank about the same time as me, and he reverted that his is still 80% full.
We topped it up at the same LFS though a few days apart.
Could there be possibilities of leakage? OR the tank was not topped up completely?
Need your advise.

----------


## ranmasatome

my 5 litre tank runs out in 3mths. But i run it at about 5bps.. :Grin:

----------


## AquaObsession

I happen to experience a similar situation in the past... but for my case it was more fear (worries) than harm (actual empty tank)... It turns out that I had to open the main valve a bit more...Initially I open a bit only (maybe 1/4 turn or less), then my tank seem empty in 1 month... When I open the main valve more, the regulator shows full tank again, and it works fine for a couple of more months.

I notice my 2 litre last for 2months at an approximate rate of 3bps, while my 5L, at 4bps is lasting more than 3 months now...expecting it to last4, 5+ (on 9-10 hours a day)

so do check your main valve.

In case you have to fill again, use some sealing tape when you attach your regulator...do a check overnight to see if there is leakage...

One question : how do you know that your brother's tank is 80% full  :Grin:  
usually the needle regulator will only start to fall when Co2 is very very low, and can last for less than 1 week... Even at 10% full, it will still shows 1000+ on the readings.

----------


## kemp

erm, actually he told me that so i didn't know how he managed to find out it's 80% full.
I was told by my colleague when he sent in his tank for co2 top up, the boss actually told him that the taiwan made co2 tank(i'm using the same blue co2 tank) are much easier prone to faultyness such as leaking problem, he even quoted as high as every 10 tank, about 9 have such problem. To be frank, he's not the first person to say so, i've heard LFS saying about those tank too.
He mentioned that the cap of the co2 tank, tends to leak rather than the regulator part.
So he suggested to overcome such problem, to open the top cap to the fullest so that there's this particular mechanism that it holding the top part of the cap is pushed to the maximum, which will reduce leaking, and then using the manual regulator to do the controlling.
I'm not too sure whether does it really works, but i guess it's worth the try.

----------


## AquaObsession

Hmm Yeps the taiwan one has such problem... that is why I had to replace the head with a Japan brand head... It is only because of the faulty head....

----------


## kemp

changed to a japanese head? Can it be done for the taiwanese tank? Can let me know where should i head to? to get it changed? any price indication?

----------


## AquaObsession

C328...Details on price in your PM

----------


## Star-flog

On average, for 1 litre CO2 tank and it can last up to 2 months..

----------


## zenscape

Previously, I used to blast my co2. My 5L only lasted about 1-2 mths and the LFS owner thought there was a leakage. 

Now i learn to "save" Co2 by ensuring good circulation in the tank and the 5L now lasts on average, 3mths (slight improvement)

----------


## kemp

just an updated, seems to have found the root cause of the leakage, suspects it's because of the connector between the regulater and the check valve. Changed a new better check valve, also went to tighten up the silver ring that lock the tubing from the regulator.
Previously i used to use fingers to tighten them, just realised it's not that tight enough. Used a clamp to tighten it up this time. Tighten my regulator too. Hope it will prevent any accidental leakage, will continue to monitor. *keep my fingers crossed*

----------


## digital_ric

hm, my 2.5L lasted for almost a year! the rate is from 2-3bps daily. could have lasted longer if i didnt install the splitter and cause a bad leak.

----------


## zenscape

> just an updated, seems to have found the root cause of the leakage, suspects it's because of the connector between the regulater and the check valve. Changed a new better check valve, also went to tighten up the silver ring that lock the tubing from the regulator.
> Previously i used to use fingers to tighten them, just realised it's not that tight enough. Used a clamp to tighten it up this time. Tighten my regulator too. Hope it will prevent any accidental leakage, will continue to monitor. *keep my fingers crossed*


Pour some concentrated soap water on all connecting parts and see whether there is any bubble.

----------


## littar

I bought a second hand solenoid regulator from a forum member and got it installed on to my 3L CO2 tank. The CO2 lasted for about 30 days only with 3bps, 10 hours per day.

I asked for an inspection of the tank and regulator when i sent the cylinder for topping up, only to realise that the meter gauge was leaking. After getting the gauge fixed, i hope it will work properly now.

----------


## Kingfisher

My 5L tank last for more than a year at 1bps.

----------


## Just

mine 2.5L last about 2 mths running 12 hrs at 3 bps

----------


## kemp

a year? wow, that's quite lasting



> hm, my 2.5L lasted for almost a year! the rate is from 2-3bps daily. could have lasted longer if i didnt install the splitter and cause a bad leak.

----------


## Kingfisher

> a year? wow, that's quite lasting


On about 8hrs a day.

----------


## kemp

i guess that's because you're using solenoid.  :Grin:  whereas my's not, on it 24hr, that explains why also.

----------

